# Fenêtre téléchargements n'apparait plus sous Safari



## Rannvro (28 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir.

J'ai utilisé Safari hier suite à un problème que je rencontre avec le bouton droit de la souris Magic Mouse et Firefox, jai posté* ICI*, je voulais voir si ça faisait la même chose.

Après avoir lancé Safari, j'ai effacé la liste des téléchargements en haut à droite de l'écran (icone flèche dans un rond) et maintenant quand je fais des téléchargements alors la fenêtre des téléchargements n'apparait plus, il n'y a plus l'icone flèche dans un rond en haut à droite de l'écran, l'option "Afficher les téléchargements" qui se trouve dans le menu "Présentation" est grisée et il n'y a pas non plus de bouton "téléchargements" dans le menu "Présentation" et "Personnaliser la barre d'outils...", quelqu'un a t'il une solution à ce problème ? merci.


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question de Safari et de son fonctionnement, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Rannvro (28 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir.

@ _Aliboron,étant habitué à des forums/sites Américains et Français,on ne regarde plus ou quasiment plus les topics_ "Importants" ou "Conditions d'utilisation" ,maintenant il n'y a aucun problème à avoir déplacé mon topic.

Personne n'a une idée à propos du problème de fenêtre des téléchargements qui n'apparait plus? Il me semble que j'avais vu ici avant deux ou trois topics au sujet du même problème mais il me semble qu'il n'y avait pas eu de solutions?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Avril 2013)

t'as testé sur une autre session?
si ca marche sur session2
c'est sans doute la plist safari session usuelle qui est naze et à changer

et par ailleurs ca dépend aussi de l'entretien global du mac et de manips passées
 maj , migrations , versions d'OS ou d'appli 
(dont on ne sait rien)


----------



## Rannvro (30 Avril 2013)

Bonjour.

Merci pour la réponse.(Pour information,je suis un nouvel utilisateur d'ordinateurs Mac,je viens de Windows.J'ai un cousin ingénieur informatique/programmeur qui utilise des Macs depuis longtemps,mon frère est lié aussi à l'informatique.J'ai commencé à utiliser des ordinateurs il y a très longtemps (vers la fin des années 70) ,j'ai aussi possédé plusieurs ordinateurs de différentes marques.)

Voici quelques informations:

OS: Mountain Lion 10.8.3

Safari 6.0.4

Je n'ai pas testé sur une autre session mais je pourrais essayer.

Pour l'entretien/maintenance,j'utilise OnyX.

Ce problème avec Safari est apparu il y a un peu moins d'une semaine,j'avais lancé Safari car je comptais voir si mon problème de souris avec Firefox apparaissait aussi avec Safari (voir mon premier message dans ce topic),une fois que j'avais lancé Safari,j'avais effacé la liste des téléchargements et après j'avais fait des recherches sur internet à propos de ce problème avec Safari,j'avais enregistré une page sur un forum et c'était à partir de là que j'avais vu qu'il n'y avait plus la flèche "téléchargements" en haut à droite de l'écran mais par contre le téléchargement avait bien marché,la page avait bien été enregistrée.Il y a également ce que j'ai mentionné dans mon premier message dans ce topic  "l'option "Afficher les téléchargements" qui se trouve dans le menu  "Présentation" est grisée et il n'y a pas non plus de bouton  "téléchargements" dans le menu "Présentation" et "Personnaliser la barre  d'outils...".


----------



## pascalformac (30 Avril 2013)

A 90 % c'est la plist naze
-
tester sur une 2 e session est un reflexe de test  avant réparation

Et tant que tu y es , mets la 2 è session en administrateur
ca pourrait un jour te sortir d'une impasse  sii gros couac avec session usuelle


----------



## Rannvro (30 Avril 2013)

Merci,je vais voir ça,bonne soirée.


----------



## Rannvro (4 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir.

Désolé de ne pas avoir répondu plus tôt,j'ai donc essayé avec une 2e session en administrateur mais ça n'a rien changé.Si il y a une autre solution alors me le faire savoir,merci.


----------



## r e m y (4 Octobre 2013)

Ce bouton Téléchargement n'apparait que si tu lances un téléchargement. Tant que tu n'as rien téléchargé dans ta session Safari, le bouton n'est pas affiché et "Afficher les téléchargements" est grisé dans le menu "Présentation"

C'est normal.


----------



## Rannvro (14 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir.

Il y a du nouveau,le bouton téléchargement (flèche) apparait à nouveau en haut à droite de l'écran,ça marche à nouveau avec le compte actuel et aussi avec une 2e session,pourvu que ça dure.

Merci encore Pascalformac et Remy,bonne soirée.


----------



## fgfdgd (18 Octobre 2018)

Moi aussi ma fenêtre téléchargement disparait souvent, est-ce un bug?


----------



## Locke (18 Octobre 2018)

fgfdgd a dit:


> Moi aussi ma fenêtre téléchargement disparait souvent, est-ce un bug?


Tu sais que le message de base date de 2013, que c'était pour OS X Mountain Lion sous Safari 6.0.3. Et toi, quelles sont les versions ? Relis aussi la réponse #8.


----------



## fgfdgd (1 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Tu sais que le message de base date de 2013, que c'était pour OS X Mountain Lion sous Safari 6.0.3. Et toi, quelles sont les versions ? Relis aussi la réponse #8.


En effet, c'est normal.


----------



## Locke (2 Novembre 2018)

fgfdgd a dit:


> En effet, c'est normal.


Et ?


----------

